# Detective Jimmy Allen



## MWL82

Around 23:30 on April the 16th, Detective Allen was fatally shot twice inside Headquarters while questioning a suspect who stabbed an 80yr old woman earlier in the day.

Rest in Peace, Detective Allen


----------



## TripleSeven

Providence, RI PD correct?


----------



## Curious EMT

EMcNeice";p="62858 said:


> Providence, RI PD correct?


yes sir
Shitbag took his service weapon and put 2 COM, shot out the window, did a "peter pan" down 3 stories, and was caught "after a struggle" a few blocks away.

Poor guy had a hard time walking up those stairs....


----------



## Southside

Providence Detective Killed With Own Gun 
By ELIZABETH ZUCKERMAN 
Associated Press Writer 

PROVIDENCE, R.I. - A police detective was killed with his own service weapon at department headquarters early Sunday while he was questioning a potential suspect in a stabbing, the police chief said.
James Allen, a 27-year veteran, was shot in the detective conference room while questioning Estenban Carpio, Chief Dean Esserman said. 

Carpio, 26, who was not handcuffed, allegedly got hold of the officer's gun, shot Allen, broke a third floor window in an adjacent office and jumped onto a service road, Esserman said at a news conference. He was captured after a struggle a few blocks away. 

Allen had been questioning Carpio about his possible connection to a stabbing attack Saturday on an 84-year-old woman, Esserman said. Carpio was not under arrest and had been taken out of handcuffs, he said. The woman was expected to recover. 

The chief would not say how Carpio managed to get Allen's weapon, and would not discuss other details leading up to the shooting. Police would not say if there were witnesses. 

"The investigation has begun and we will find answers, but not here this morning," he said. 

He also would not discuss the protocols for carrying weapons inside police headquarters or for interviewing potential suspects. A gun believed to be Allen's was found below the window where Carpio allegedly escaped. 

Security in government buildings has been a greater concern since early March, when a man in the middle of a rape retrial in Atlanta allegedly overpowered a court deputy and took her gun, then killed the judge presiding over his case and a court reporter. A deputy outside the courthouse also was killed, as was a federal customs agent whose pickup was stolen elsewhere in the area. 

Allen, 50, who was married and had two daughters, was pronounced dead at a hospital a short time after the shooting. 

"Jimmy Allen passed in the noblest way possible. He gave his life trying to make our lives safer," said Mayor David Cicilline. "He died a hero." 

Police said Carpio was injured in his jump from the window, and was treated at a hospital for injuries to his leg, arm and head. 

Visitors to the police building have been required to pass through a metal detector since last fall, when a man walked into the lobby with a loaded gun and told an officer he might hurt himself or someone else. Officers disarmed him and no one was hurt. 

The last time a Providence police officer was killed was in January 2000, when Sgt. Cornel Young Jr., off duty and in civilian clothes, was killed by fellow officers who mistook him for a suspect when he ran to their aid during a disturbance outside a diner.


----------



## 2-Delta

Nevermind.


----------



## LAPD714

It is very unfortunate that after the shit bird flew out the window he was not run over by a garbage truck!
God help his wife and kids, they are probably just like ours.


----------



## bosco109

2-Delta, lets not Monday morning quarterback here. You have a man who has dedicated 27 years of his life to the job. He as a police officer does not need to be second guessed, the department procedures OK but not the officer.


----------



## 725

If anyone learns of arrangements for Detective Allen could they post them here? It would be appreciated.


----------



## Curious EMT

725";p="62920 said:


> If anyone learns of arrangements for Detective Allen could they post them here? It would be appreciated.


Thursday, but that's all i know.

From what I heard, 2 staties teamed together and a Providence Gang unit officer accompanyed by an FBI agent on loan, caught him. 
Man, what a good / bad combination, depending on what side you're on...
Looks like they went easy on him.
[img=left:7c60662bbe]http://www.foxnews.com/images/160735/0_22_041805_detective_slain.jpg[/img:7c60662bbe]


----------



## Curious EMT

His funeral will be held Thursday at 9:00 a.m. from the NARDOLILLO FUNERAL HOME, 1278 Park Ave. Cranston, followed by a Mass of Christian Burial in St. Thomas Church, Providence at 11:00 a.m. VISITING HOURS Wednesday 4-8 p.m. Burial will be in St. Ann Cemetery, Cranston. In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be made to St. Thomas Church, 65 Fruit Hill Ave., Providence, RI 02909.

All police and firefighter retirees will meet on Wednesday at 2pm at Cranston West High School.


----------



## looseScrew

God bless Detective Allen and his family. We love you Brother


----------



## mikey742

Such a tragedy. May god watch over him and his family. They have my thoughts and prays.


----------



## GD

"No disrespect, but what ever happened to cuffing potentially dangerous suspects or training in weapons retention? This seems to be happening a lot lately, or at least being reported a lot. "

2-Delta,
The guy was being questioned not arrested, yet!! Do you handcuff every potential suspect?


----------



## Deuce

Anybody else's blood get boiling when they showed his bag of crap relatives screaming police brutality? How f***ing dare they and f*** the rotten media for focusing the slighest attention to those assholes....


----------



## Curious EMT

Deuce";p="62986 said:


> Anybody else's blood get boiling when they showed his bag of crap relatives screaming police brutality? How f***ing dare they and f*** the rotten media for focusing the slighest attention to those assholes....


"Massacre. His face was a massacre" they say.
Massacre: # To kill indiscriminately and wantonly; slaughter.

The trailer-trash welfare f***s seem to be a little confused about who did what. For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Sadly, his family will never get to see the Chaplalin and Brass walking up to their door, knowing what's coming without even opening the door...


----------



## MWL82

The fuck face tests positive for AIDS and Hepatitis C and one of the Troopers directly involved in his aprehension caught a good splatter, as well as a fractured right hand that may require surgery. 6 Months of AIDS/Hep tests and surgery. 

Keep him in your prayers too, he's on of the best guys RISP has.


----------



## badogg88

I read somewhere today that the mother of the killer said "They wouldn't let me see my son!" WELL HE KILLED SOMEONE, not to mention a cop. I can't stand what the world is coming to these days. Killing's ok, but not letting them see the killer isn't? I think she's got it a little bit backwards.

RIP Jimmy Allen

And I hope the RI Trooper gets through ok as well.


----------



## Muggsy09

[

From what I heard, 2 staties teamed together and a Providence Gang unit officer accompanyed by an FBI agent on loan, caught him. 
Man, what a good / bad combination, depending on what side you're on...
Looks like they went easy on him.
[img=left:0c230c7e05]http://www.foxnews.com/images/160735/0_22_041805_detective_slain.jpg[/img:0c230c7e05][/quote]

If he is still breathing I would say they went easy on him.


----------



## j809

Those injuries are consistent with a fall from a third story window.


----------



## Channy1984

Police Brutality my Ass! :FM: 

Hopefully the majority of people who saw his face understand the bigger picture and not act like his wee wee relatives.


----------



## massirishcop

God Bless Det Allen and his family....you will not be forgotten.


----------



## Mitpo62

"consistent with a fall from a third floor window, landing squarely on seven pairs of fists!" He's fortunate all he received were a pair of racoon eyes! :shock:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Curious EMT wrote,
"For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction"

I love seeing this c*cksuckers face smacked up, but I really wish that he had received two slugs as soveineirs for his chest as well. 

F*ck him and his piece of shit liberal family. 

God Bless Det. Allen and his family.


----------



## Jasper

stabbed someone then shot a police officer - he must have done so because HE is a victim of society - liberals make me sick.


----------



## Jasper

remind people who are of voting age that it is the Democrats (aka: Commiecrats) that support tax dollars being spent for partial birth abortions of 9 month old fetuses but are against capitol punishment for people who rape, torture and murder children (ie:the 10n yr old boy in Cambridge) and who wrestle guns away from police officers and murder them. The liberals/democrats are not on our side !!! Just being a Democrat shows that they endorse the Democrat party platform which supports butchering babies at tax payers expense and showing empathy for murderers of police officers. Stop listening to the rhetoric of flaming liberals like Bill " I take it up the ass" Delahunt and Tom "the publicity hound" Reilly - they are both flaming liberal demo rats. Have you noticed that Republicans like Sean Hannity are the ones expressing concern for the slain police officer and that the democrats like the aclu, naacp and the leader of the democrat party are whining that the Providence Police may have used "excessive force " - no surprise there... Do the liberal/democrats even want to give the police the benefit of the doubt that the culprit's injuries may have come from the slain officer who was attempting to protect himself as the guy stole his gun or that the injuries may have been sustained when he jumped through a closed window and fell 3 stories to the ground.. ? Nah - democrat a##holes routinely side against the police. Wake up Massachusetts and vote Republican. facts are facts.


----------



## jay-z

Gentlemen, I don't know how many people out here attended the Funeral on Thursday, but I was there and seeing Officers from all over including as far as Califonia makes me proud.


----------



## melanie_07

Jasper- it's so refreshing to see someone tell it exactly like it is!! Massachusetts has some serious issues because of all these useless liberals and their distorted ideas!! I'd love to move out of state and go somewhere where people think more like I do. Cuz around here, if you're not a liberal freak, you're the jerk................

Hey Mugsy :happy:


----------



## nightcopppa

Hey Delta, you should be ashamed oy your critisism of this dedicated hero and his "lack of weapon retention". Are you serious? You are truly an asshole. Do us all a favor, and find a new line of work if you are a cop. We don't want you standing beside us you F-ing fraud. God bless this true hero and his entire family. Your sacrifice and dedication to law enforcement should never be forgotten. I just cannot believe somebody would critisize this man after paying the ultimate price.


----------



## 2-Delta

Dont get me wrong, I think that hannibal lechtor looking son of a bitch should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## FRPDConstable

RIP Det Allen. I did not know you but from the stories i heared you were a great man. Providence has lost a great detective.


----------



## 2-Delta

"nightcoppa" I guess what I was trying to say was that this seems to be happening a lot lately and I guess I just wished something else could have been done to put these cops at less risk. It wasn't an attack on him personally, I support all those in law enforcement, especially those who have dedicated most of their life to the cause. Sorry if it came out wrong, but chill the f*ck out.


----------



## Danman1116

jay-z";p="63177 said:


> Gentlemen, I don't know how many people out here attended the Funeral on Thursday, but I was there and seeing Officers from all over including as far as Califonia makes me proud.


saw the mass on the RI channels and it was quite depressing and they also showed most of the route and the 4000 officers that attended. Quite the depressing site indeed and I felt myself choking up on a few occassions.   I didn't however like the fact that they cut out in the middle of the procession to go to the soaps 

R.I.P. Detective Allen the world is gonna miss a good cop


----------



## MVS




----------



## ROBOCOP1982

BOSTON -- Rhode Island prison officials said a man accused of killing a police detective allegedly attacked three corrections officers Tuesday night, sending one to the hospital with a cracked jaw.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that Esteban Carpio, 26, held for the murder of Detective Sgt. James Allen, allegedly assaulted the three officers -- who do not carry guns -- breaking one officer's jaw and cracking his eye socket and a vertebrae. Another suffered a hyperextended thumb and a third was spit on, officials said.

Carpio's case garnered national attention last week when he appeared in a courtroom April 18 on the murder charge and had apparently been severely beaten. He was wearing a plastic "spit mask." 

His family was enraged and, prompted by a request from the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), the FBI began an investigation into charges of police brutality. Providence's police chief said he had no indication excessive force had been used in Carpio's arrest. Carpio's family said he is mentally ill.

Now, Carpio is accused of attacking the three officers inside his segregation cell at the Cranston, R.I., prison where he is being held. A prison spokeswoman said the officers were called to Carpio's cell around dinnertime because he was "acting up." They used pepper spray and shields to restrain Carpio.


----------



## kwflatbed

Its just to bad that he survived the jump from the window in the first place.


----------



## Gil

> This is another reason why the death penalty should be restored.


----------



## skicop12

Security tightened for man accused of killing detective
By Richard C. Lewis, Associated Press Writer | April 27, 2005

SCITUATE, R.I. -- Security has been tightened around the man accused of killing a Providence police officer after he allegedly lured prison guards into his cell and attacked them, authorities said Wednesday.

ADVERTISEMENT

One corrections officer was hospitalized Tuesday night with a broken jaw, bruised eye socket and neck injuries and two others were treated for minor injuries, police said. Carpio will now be handcuffed at all times within his cell and will be escorted by guards when he goes to the shower, the only time he is allowed to leave his cell, Corrections Department spokeswoman Joy Fox said.

On Tuesday evening, corrections officers noticed Carpio was trying to swallow his blanket in his cell, and decided to intervene. Guards outside the cell handcuffed Carpio and told him to sit down, which he did. Carpio was "nice and calm" when the first officer entered his cell, said Maj. Steven O'Donnell, a spokesman with the State Police.

At that point, Carpio lashed out, striking the guard with an uppercut to the face as his fists were still handcuffed, O'Donnell said. He allegedly fought with two others before being subdued with pepper spray, then spat in another officer's face after being brought to a decontamination unit.

"We believe (Carpio) lured them in, and did what he did," O'Donnell said.

O'Donnell said Carpio had been "acting out" recently at the prison, including clogging a toilet and chewing up mattresses. He said police planned to charge him with additional felony counts.

The alleged attack was the latest twist in the drama surrounding Carpio, who has been held at the Adult Correctional Institutions since April 17, when he was arrested for allegedly killing Detective Sgt. James Allen at Providence police headquarters with Allen's own gun. He is charged with a single murder count and has not entered a plea.

When he was first admitted, an officer was personally assigned to Carpio, a policy known as "one-to-one," Fox said. That policy was relaxed a few days later because Carpio had been behaving, she said. After that, an officer checked on him every 15 minutes.

After Tuesday's alleged attack, a guard was being posted to monitor Carpio at all times, Fox said. A planned visit from his family was suspended indefinitely.

The FBI is leading an investigation into whether excessive force was used in Carpio's arrest after his family accused police of beating him. Carpio appeared in court the day after the shooting with severe bruises and swelling to his face and wearing a plastic spit shield.

Carpio's girlfriend and family members have said he suffered from mental problems in the days and weeks before the shooting, and had been hearing voices, seeing things and muttering to himself.


----------



## Guest

Its too bad this animal caught the CO's off guard. I only wished he'd (Carpio) try'd to play with a man named George (sensi) a CO. he would not be here to day to F**k up any more lives...
RIP Jim Allen


----------



## skicop12

FBI dismisses claim of police brutality in detective shooting
By Richard C. Lewis, Associated Press Writer | May 24, 2005

PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- An FBI-led investigation concluded that Providence police did not use excessive force in their handling of Esteban Carpio, who is accused of killing a detective with his own service weapon at police headquarters.

ADVERTISEMENT

After he appeared in court badly bruised and swollen, blood oozing from the plastic spit shield he was wearing, Carpio's family complained that the 26-year-old was a victim of police brutality.

But FBI Special Agent in Charge Kenneth Kaiser said Tuesday that a monthlong review of the department's handling of the case, including interviews with witnesses, found no civil rights violations.

"If he's fighting police officers, the officers have a right to use whatever means necessary to subdue the suspect," Kaiser said in a news conference with local and state police. "From personal experience, I think the police officers and correctional officers used amazing restraint with Mr. Carpio."

Law enforcement officials had said Carpio hurt himself jumping from a third-story window and struggling with officers after he fatally shot Detective Sgt. James Allen with the detective's weapon while Allen was interviewing Carpio at police headquarters on April 17.

Kaiser said a woman who called a cab for Carpio soon afterward told investigators he was bleeding from his hand and face and that his forehead was dented. And when officers caught up with him a few blocks away, he resisted arrest and tried to escape, Kaiser said.

"The officers were attempting to handcuff him. He would not submit to handcuffing," he said. "He was punched in the face to get him back down on the ground.

"It doesn't matter that a police officer had died," Kaiser said. "It matters that they used appropriate force to subdue a suspect in any situation, period."

The officers did not use night sticks or any other weapons during the struggle, authorities said.

"The officers did not draw their guns," Police Chief Dean Esserman said. "The officers tackled Mr. Carpio."

When Carpio appeared in court the next day, badly bruised and bleeding, his family accused police of using excessive force. Questions poured in to the local branch of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored Persons, which called on the FBI to investigate.

But Carpio's family declined to talk directly with investigators, instead referring questions to their lawyers. And the FBI was not given access to his medical records, Kaiser said.

A panel led by the FBI and including members of the state and Providence police conducted the probe. NAACP officials were briefed on the findings earlier Tuesday, Kaiser said.

Esserman said he was satisfied with the findings and that all officers cooperated in the investigation.


----------

